# Birthday E-Mail bug?



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

As I joked about here, the forum sent me a "happy birthday" e-mail, but my birthday isn't for 2 months per my user profile.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Could it be possible that ARCHIVE 1 did this? My birthday is correct in ARCHIVE 2 but I was unable to determine this in ARCHIVE 1.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I would need to see the headers of the e-mail to see where it came from. Even more lost on me is you are typing about it here and you mention AVS Forum e-mail. 

Please feel free to PM me the e-mail headers.

Thanks


----------

